# [OT] Chiara

## Ginko

Volevo condividere con voi la felicita' per la nascita della mia piccola Chiara, mamma e bimba stanno bene e io sono al settimo cielo.

Un caro saluto

--Gianluca

----------

## codadilupo

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> Volevo condividere con voi la felicita' per la nascita della mia piccola Chiara, mamma e bimba stanno bene e io sono al settimo cielo.

 

Ebbravo ginko, ti sei dato da fare, eh ?

E poi c'e' chi dice che gl'informatici passano tutto il loro tempo davanti al pc   :Laughing: 

Augurissimi,

Coda

----------

## randomaze

Ginko 2.0 ?

Augurissimi anche da parte mia  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Aleksandra

 :Very Happy:   clap  clap augurissimi in particolare alle donne della tua famiglia (via fatemi essere un po' di parte)  che se non altro hanno fatto una faticaccia....  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Augurissimi Ginko un giorno devo venire a trovarti e vedere le tue belle creature  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## koma

Auguri!!!! Mi raccomando insegna a tua figlia la nobile arte dell'open source.

 :Wink:  New Gentoo user Coming!

----------

## alexerre

AUGURI!!!!!! Un bacione alla piccola Chiara!!!!

----------

## Sparker

Auguri a tutti e tre!

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Congratulazioni davvero, sono esperienze uniche queste  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Auguri a tutti e tre!

 

A tutti e quattro  :Wink: 

EDIT: ricordate la tux pizza

----------

## blacksword

Tanti auguroni anche da parte mia!!!!!

----------

## blackgenio

AUguri Vivissimi a tutti e tre

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## MyZelF

Congratulazioni!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ceppus

Congratulazioni!!!   :Smile: 

Dicono che non c'é due senza tre...

...e il quarto vien da se...   :Cool: 

quindi a quando il terzo ?...   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## hardskinone

Auguri!

----------

## pascalbrax

AUGUTI!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _Plasma_

Auguri anche da parte mia! 

è sempre un piacere vedere un emerge che va a buon fine senza errori di compilazione!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## almafer

tanbti auguri  :Very Happy: 

----------

## iridium103

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *Ginko wrote:*   Volevo condividere con voi la felicita' per la nascita della mia piccola Chiara, mamma e bimba stanno bene e io sono al settimo cielo. 
> 
> Ebbravo ginko, ti sei dato da fare, eh ?
> 
> E poi c'e' chi dice che gl'informatici passano tutto il loro tempo davanti al pc  
> ...

 

mi associo a coda nel fare gli auguri a Ginko... 

@Coda: hai fatto cadere una leggenda metropolitana  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Razz: 

----------

## cataenry

Congratulazioni anche da parte mia  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## Ferdinando

Mi unisco alle congratulazioni ed agli auguri   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lan

uguroni anche da parte mia.......  :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## comio

auguroni a chiara!

----------

## Bengio

Auguroni e avvertici quando dira' per la prima volta Gentoo  :Very Happy: 

Bengio

----------

## xchris

Congratulazioni con tutto il cuore!

Comprendo benissimo la tua sensazione e non posso fare altro che capirti!! 

ah... ultima cosa... imparerai la nobile arte di dormire in qualunque posizione e in qualunque momento... ma ne sarai ampiamente ripagato.

Complimenti a tutti e un bacio a Chiara.  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## vargaso

Auguri anche da parte mia!

----------

## emix

Tantissimi auguri anche da parte mia  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ElDios

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

AUgurissimissimimissimsmismsmismismsimsimsismismsismi a tutti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Complimenti alla mamma,al papà e alla bimba divora TuxPizze..   :Laughing: 

Sono d'accordo con chi ha asserito..new gentoo user comingZz!!!

A presto con questo stesso clima!!

Byez e ancora augurissimsimsismismismis!!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## cloc3

Bip, Bip... che emozione.

Un bacione, Chiara!!!

----------

## 4440

augurissimi

----------

## Benve

Auguri e complimenti.

Da me e da Fabbri.

(Scommetto che ha già il suo peluches a forma di pinguino)

----------

## tomasino

E' una cosa bellissima, mille auguri a tutta la famiglia!

----------

## shanghai

Tanti auguri  :Smile: 

----------

## Neomubumba

Auguroni anche da parte mia.

Adesso però ci vuole il 3 (e poi è anche un numero magico, no?)

 :Wink: 

----------

## solka

Complimenti e tanti, tanti auguri  :Smile: 

----------

## anborn

AUGURI!!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## silian87

Auguri!!!!!!!

```
Complimenti alla mamma,al papà e alla bimba divora TuxPizze.
```

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Tiro

Complimentoni..!!!    :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

Auguri sinceri e complimenti alla nuova arrivata  :Very Happy: 

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> EDIT: ricordate la tux pizza

 

Spero tirerai fuori qualche altra genialata dal cilindro per celebrare degnamente la tua nuova pupa, sono curioso di vedere gli screenshot  :Laughing: 

----------

## Cerberos86

tanti auguri!!!

----------

## Sasdo

mi unisco agli auguri!

Congratulazionioni!!

----------

## gaffiere

Sinceri auguri a tutti in famiglia   :Very Happy: 

see ya

----------

## n3m0

Augurissimi!  :Smile: 

----------

## stuart

auguri anche da parte mia   :Very Happy: 

----------

## flowolf

auguri   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Naspe

grats   :Razz: 

----------

## Kralizek

Augurissimi...

----------

## f0llia

Che dire... CONGRATULAZIONI  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BlueRaven

Congratulazioni anche da parte mia!  :Cool: 

E, se tutto va bene, spero di imitarti presto!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## paolo

Congratulazioni!!!

P.

----------

## Diggs

Auguri   :Wink: 

----------

## OKreZ

Vorrei essere originale... hem AUGURI !  :Razz: 

----------

## bld

Auguri!  :Smile: 

----------

## gatiba

Milioni di megabytes di auguri!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## knefas

wow!  :Smile:  auguri!  :Smile: 

spero di trovarmi nella tua stessa condizione, ma tra 10 anni!   :Cool: 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ginko

Ragazzi, che dire, ci avete fatto emozionare con tutti i vostri messaggi   :Very Happy: 

Grazie di cuore, questo thread va nella mia cache definitiva  :Wink: 

Cari saluti

--Gianluca

----------

## so

Auguri   :Smile: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

 :Very Happy:  Felicissimo per l'evento e accodo i miei auguri - forse un po' in ritardo  :Smile: 

----------

## alexbr

Che dire, anche se in ritardo, un augurone fortissimo e un "Salutaci la bimba da parte di tutto il forum"   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> Ragazzi, che dire, ci avete fatto emozionare con tutti i vostri messaggi  
> 
> 

 

Ehi, non te la scampi così... vogliamo la foto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## McNaull

Come al solito con un buon ritardo abbondante...

cmq...

Congratulazioni ed auguri   :Very Happy: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Ce la fai vedere la gechina?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Jecko_Hee

Un po' in ritardo ecco anche i miei auguri.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## eaglematt

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Complimenti anche se in ritardo

e auguroni a tutti voi buon proseguimento 

matt

----------

## Ginko

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ehi, non te la scampi così... vogliamo la foto 

 

Eh eh, questa e' quella pubblicata sul sito della clinica... 

Saluti,

--Gianluca

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> Eh eh, questa e' quella pubblicata sul sito della clinica... 

 

Troppo dolce  :Very Happy:  . Anche la berretta e' stupenda  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## alexbr

Ginko, ecco la mia tux pizza: non era l'obbiettivo principale della serata, peroo....

Tux pizza

Dimmi che ne pensa la tua bella bambina   :Wink: 

----------

## Ginko

 *alexbr wrote:*   

> Ginko, ecco la mia tux pizza: non era l'obbiettivo principale della serata, peroo....
> 
> Tux pizza
> 
> Dimmi che ne pensa la tua bella bambina  

 

Ah ah, troppo bella. Ottiene il posto d'onore nel mio sito  :Very Happy: 

--Gianluca

----------

## gutter

Auguri anche da parte mia   :Very Happy: 

----------

## akiross

Bhe, auguroni anche da parte mia  :Smile: 

Complimenti per il nome, scommetto che e' una bimba bellissima  :Very Happy: 

Magari qualcuno mi ha capito  :Wink:  Anb. b10m...

Evviva Chiara evviva Chiara

----------

